# how long does a ghost live



## dlemmings (Jan 22, 2012)

So my female Ghost molted to adult september 12th..so she is 4 months old...only laid one ooth after being mated (i hope sucessfully) how much more time does she have?

I ask cause she has been acting odd lately...just sort of twitching her abdomen. she still takes flys and the occasional cricket but the past two days she just "hangs weird" the ooth was laid Dec 7th so should be ready to hatch any time but as my first breeding attempt and the subsequent loss of my male I hope the female lives and layes more ooths and the ooths (at least a few of them) so I can enjoy this fabulous species for years to come.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

Usually about 6 months


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 22, 2012)

two months to go...maybe i should try to get another male for breeding?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

Might not be worth it. I mated my female S. Californica after she was a live for 4 months She nver laid and died a month and a half after.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jan 22, 2012)

I would be suprised if she hasnt laid an ooth in other a month.Mine appear to lay every 10-18days. I keep mine at roughly 19-25degrees and they get fed twice a week with about 3-4BB's a time.Hope this helps a little


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

Ya try to feed her alot.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 22, 2012)

she has been acting "odd" the past week: hard to pin it down, readily takes house flys or crickets when i run out of flys. but eats every day or every other day. but lately the way she hangs is different, last night for instance she was hanging from two left legs with two right legs against the side of the terrarium. and today she was hanging normal this morning but this afternoon is at the bottom of the enclosure with her head down...like she is staring right at the ground. at first I thought she was dead but she is not laying she is standing but with her head down staring at the bottom of the enclosure. i misted her and she cleaned her raptorial arms and if i blow on her she might move forward a bit, but she sure is acting sick or something...different


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2012)

This question was answered long ago!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep8oK4c8nIU


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 22, 2012)

i jus dont want my ghost 2 B a ghost!

not with only 1 ooth laid


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like she is gonna go.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 22, 2012)

okay now she has climbed back to the top of her enclosure


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 22, 2012)

tried to feed her a cricket and she grabbed it, but dropped it a few seconds later...hmm


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 22, 2012)

Try to mist her. They do that when they are dehydrated.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah she was misted earlier and when I saw her at the bottom of the enclosure I misted her again.she is still hanging out upside down like normal now. I have been very diligent on the misting since my Male ghost passed.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope she is still going strong.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 23, 2012)

I will see when I get home from work, stuck here 45 minutes with another 30 minute commute.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 24, 2012)

she is doing well, the cricket she dropped last night must have crawled up to the top (unusual!!) of her cage cause she was snacking on the cricket when I checked in on her...she seems to be okay... she must have gotten to dry or warm.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 24, 2012)

yep sounds good. Why dont you try mating her one more time.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 25, 2012)

no more male :helpsmilie:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh well. She might lay. Might... Just feed her alot


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 27, 2012)

she ate a moth...my fly pupa stopped hatching so I been feeding crickets, new HF and BBF pupa &amp; some spikes should eclose any time now.

just got me a violin today!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. I've always wanted a violin.

Even if she laid just one ooth it can yield 20-30 young. That is alot.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 28, 2012)

she ate a medium cricket AND a blue bottle fly today!

(also fed a BBF to one of my creos...take down!...strong for their size)

Gongy seems intersted in BBF but has not taken it


----------



## Ben.M (Jan 29, 2012)

mantiscurious said:


> she ate a medium cricket AND a blue bottle fly today!
> 
> (also fed a BBF to one of my creos...take down!...*strong for their size*)
> 
> Gongy seems intersted in BBF but has not taken it


They really are strong for their size, my adult females have both taken an adult male Turkistan roach(_Blatta lateralis)_ each


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 29, 2012)

Strong for their size. Also they are always so angry at me and then go into their threat display. So much anger in such a little body!


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 29, 2012)

all are eating okay...my last ff culture died and no HF hatches so gonna have to buy a new ff culture...oh well I hope my ghost ooth will hatch soon


----------



## Chivalry (Feb 2, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Strong for their size. Also they are always so angry at me and then go into their threat display. So much anger in such a little body!


Did you tell them that that is the path to the dark side?


----------



## dlemmings (Feb 4, 2012)

she is still not eating as much as normal, still has not laid an ooth since December and still sometimes wanders her enclosure tapping the walls (almost like she is blind but I see her turn towards the blue bottle flys ( 2 still in her enclosure she has not eaten an 3-4 days I think now).

hmmm

also ooth was laid December 7th and not hatched yet...now i wonder if mating was successful.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 4, 2012)

That might explain why she hasnt laid another one. But if she isnt eating it could eman 2 things 1-she is gonna die

or 2- she will lay another ootheca


----------

